# Opinions on this picture



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Here are mine...........Why do people hang them on fences? 

To show off your kills? Nobody knows who you are!!!!!
Take pictures and put them on Facebook or something like that. At least that way you get the attention you are after.

My personal M.O. is what people don't know doesn't hurt them nor I.

I have nothing against hunting coyotes(I do my fair share too). My concern is some one who doesn't really have an opinion one way or the other may form one based solely on seeing this. (It was along a main highway). And the Anti's don't need any more ammo. 

Why give your enemies a stick to beat you with?


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Agreed; there is no point in hanging these out like this!

Looks like they are abandoned to me, that's a quick $100 if the hunter left them


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

It goes way back to hanging rattle snakes and coyotes on fences in the depression, and probably before. Some people just don't realize the trouble it could cause. There are other scenarios as well, I found a little two point just off the side of the road during the muzzle loader hunt that had been done with the gutless method(head still attached). It would not have taken anything to move it out of sight, I smelled it before I saw it. This was right next to a campsite.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I was told that it wards off the coyotes to a small extent. Either a rancher or a bounty hunter would hang them at the request of the land owner in order to keep the stench of dead dog in the air to the displeasure of the surviving coyotes. In the case of a female with pups it is supposed to keep the pups in proximity for future extermination. 

Whether it actually works is pretty theoretical, but it does create conflict with the right audience. I see wasted summer pelts. Those same pelts in the winter would be awesome! I also enjoy boiling the skulls and collecting those as well.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

looks like a $100 bill to me.
As to the hanging...I don't know about keeping Coyotes away but I'll guarantee if you hang a dead Raven, magpie, Crow or starling up, his friends won't come within a mile of the place. Of course this info is from the olden days since now that these beauties have morphed into "song birds" you can't shoot 'em any more.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

They were hung there sometime this past weekend. They had been scalped and lower jaws cut.(for the bounty). They are on a frontage fence on BLM ground.

As far as keeping other coyotes away, you would be surprised at how effective it is to have a coyote carcass near a set for other coyotes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I find that picture totally offensive, I mean its only 2 coyotes. There totally needs to be 2 or 3 times that amount hanging.

I like this for example:










I would title this picture "A good start".

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

When it comes to coyotes, I have a love/hate relation with them. On one hand I deeply respect their tenacity and intelligence. But sometimes I just want to kill those crafty, troublemaking, sly bastages. 
I know everybody hates wolves but I feel the same way about them too.
I would never hang one on a fence post though. I feel like it shows disrespect.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There is folklore that hanging a dead animal on fences or posts etc would keep away similar live animals. How well this works I have no idea. Was this the intent of the person who hung the yotes on the fence, I have no idea on that either. I guess it would be a good idea to know more about their reasoning before crucifying them on here huh. As for yotes, I don't have much use for them. I have seen enough videos of them stalking fawns as well as taking down and killing full grown bucks. I wouldn't mind getting into yote hunting one of these days when I have more time on my hands than my wife knows what to do with.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

If you look to the left of the coyote in the snare, you can see the remains of the coyote I snared a week earlier. Maybe this one hadn't heard that it was supposed to be scared away.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I have seen the same thing in the deserts of Utah while hunting elk. And I have heard the same reasons for doing so. And I am not sure how I feel about it, but what I am sure of is that I am tired of worrying about what some green looking, tree hugging, milk lipped, (what we call rooster pheasants whose plumage has not changed and they still have mommas milk on their lips) do gooder thinks about it. Rather than run from a confrontation with a holier than thou Prius driving idiot, I prefer to jump right in and explain why they are wrong! Allowing this type on control over yourself is suffocating. Most of the people you are talking about could not fight their way out of a paper bag. Its a disaster when they are in charge. 
Windmills generate power at a loss of money. The time and energy and money it takes to put these into operation comes at an overall loss. Electric cars are a ticking time bomb when all those batteries start hitting the trash dumps. Maybe hanging the yotes on the fence will keep those limp wristed idiots out of the area because they fear for their life's. Thing is I understand what you are concerned about with your posting of this picture and your question that followed. I know they have a certain political power we need to worry about. But the truth is they will never vote the way you want them to and thus there is no need to coddle them. Unless you are lucky and are able to show them the error of their ways!

Perhaps a small story can further let you know where I am coming from. 

I was coming out of a Fur Shop on the square in Jackson Hole. I had just finished a hunt up Wolf creek on the Snake and was getting the wife a little something. A tradition I should not have started but the perks seem worth it. A couple is walking by as I am looking at the coat outside and made the comment about how could anyone go hunting(I was still in bloody hunter orange clothing) or want to wear fur. The man further said all hunters were disgusting. Well this started a conversation, somewhat heated at first that soon involved the Yoga class in the park under the Elk horn arch, and a few hunters who heard some of what was going on. Soon the East side of the road around the park was blocked and a nice young officer had to break up the gathered crowd to get traffic moving. By this time though, I had learned that the couple was from New Zealand and was just visiting. They had no idea of the traditions Jackson Hole was founded on and really what hunting was all about. We were now sitting on a bench there in front of the Fur shop talking in calmer tones and both learning about each other. The husband biggest concern was about all the trash he had seen along the roads around Jackson and somehow had attached the problem to hunters. I just happened to have a bunch of trash I had yet to get rid of that I had picked up coming down the trail and along the way to Jackson. I hate roadside trash so close to home. (I am from Star Valley and consider Jackson part of my home.) I always will be found stopping and picking the stuff up. I told him this and later showed him the back of my truck. Its easy to point out the fools concern about fur when your opponents are wearing or carrying lots of leather. The point is that later that afternoon this couple who despised hunters accepted my invitation to dinner and we are still friends to this day. Yes, I and my fellow hunters had gone to our hotels and showered before dinner. I think we all fear things we do not know and often realize we had no reason to fear when the truth is known. I will not be found fearing what someone might think, but rather will endeavor to show them they have nothing to fear!


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Well said. Thanks for the wake-up call.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have issued my first ever "like" on UWN, for Trackerputnam's post. Well said!

I've had a similar experience as he relays. I think the biggest problem in society today is an absolute unwillingness for most of the population to even remotely consider someone else s conflicting viewpoint. Probably one of the most valuable things a person can learn in this life is to take a minute and view an issue from the other side of the fence, sure you probably wont change your overall opinion, but its invaluable to explore someone else's perspective. Sometimes as Tracker said, conflict is based off a completely false assumption.

A refreshing post, glad to have read it.

-DallanC


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

Anytime I have questions regarding ethics, I always ask myself WWSLD (What would do)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree that we don't need to be ashamed or tip-toe around what we do or who we are as hunters. However, I feel like a display such as the one depicted in the original post does nothing positive to further our cause. 

It may be true that there is a section of the populace that will never be swayed, and will always be anti-hunting. I'm not so worried about those people. Conversely, there are a great many people that don't hunt, but are not anti-hunting either. I don't want my actions to be the ones to push that person into the anti-hunting camp. 

In my opinion, displays such as that depicted in the OP have the potential to close the casual observers' minds before an honest conversation about hunting and predator management can be attempted.


----------

